# Boo!



## SmallFurryDisco (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am not a mouse breeder but a mouse friend, mummy and innkeeper. 

The five girls that I have has house guests are funny, great and a little insane...But I do not care because I am more insane then them.

We all live in Somerset, England, although originally this mouse mummy comes from Yorkshire...I guess that is why they do not understand me a lot of the time.

I am twenty-three, the mice well four of them are not even a year old yet and one of them is almost two years old and has recently recovered from surgery.

Well I guess that is all for now, any other questions just ask. 

:book5


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi  Welcome
what surgery did she have :?:


----------



## SmallFurryDisco (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello,

Thank you for the welcome.

She had a lump removed, the vet believed it to be cancer but we never got a definitive answer on that one. She is fighting fit now though and is a little bit more bolshy knowing she has survived death. :lol:

:book5


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## SmallFurryDisco (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you. 

:book5


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

great to hear she is doing well after the op


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Your username is hilarious! Welcome to the forums


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SmallFurryDisco (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. 

Regarding my username it was actually from a receipt I got from the vet regarding one of my mice. It was the first time I had gone to the vet and on the receipt it said SmallFurryDisco and I thought that would make a great username. 

:book5


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

